# Still Have Horns in Cherokee County



## BassWorm (Feb 6, 2005)

Got this one early Saturday morning.


----------



## jay sullivent (Feb 6, 2005)

didn't anyone tell him there is a deer shortage? he ain't supposed to be there!!


----------



## Tom Borck (Feb 6, 2005)

That is one healthy looking buck!!  Looks like a 2.5 year old also!!  Should be a good one next year!  Thanks!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 6, 2005)

Fine young buck.  He will be sweet next season.

GReat pic as well.

Jim


----------



## Outdoor-Writer07 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Good Pic...*

I'll be looking forward to seeing that trophy next season on the back of your truck. Good picture!


----------



## Zack attack (Feb 7, 2005)

*still hangin on in stephens county*

I saw three bucks in stephens county saturday mourning and they all still had there racks. They sure did not look like that beast though!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Feb 7, 2005)

When you KNOW for a FACT something like that made it through the season don't it just get ya' going?     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## beginnersluck (Feb 7, 2005)

Zack attack said:
			
		

> I saw three bucks in stephens county saturday mourning and they all still had there racks. They sure did not look like that beast though!!!!


welcome to the board Zack attack!   Keep me posted on those stephens/franklin co. deer & turkey!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice buck. The only buck I have gotten pics of so far is a spike who thinks he is a supermodel because he has appeared in so many pics. Good luck with him next year.


----------



## Robk (Feb 21, 2005)

Was hedaing into the Buford Dam pool to wet a fly this morning and had a real nice 8 point nearly crease my bumper.  there were 5 does right on his butt as they headed up the hill.


----------



## leadoff (Feb 21, 2005)

I have been getting pictures of some nice bucks that made it through the season.  I developed a role yesterday and saw what I believe to bo some "naked" bucks.  I have a couple of shots of some bucks with one side.  I did get about three pictures of a little six that is still holding on to his!


----------



## Georgiaastro (Feb 21, 2005)

Wife saw a nice buck this afternoon close to Cumming that still had his horns.

Larry


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 21, 2005)

nice 1 , get him next year he will be a good un


----------

